# 2011 NPC Bill Grant Classic Bodybuilding, Figure & Bikini Championships



## Curt James (Mar 30, 2011)

*2011 NPC BILL GRANT CLASSIC *
*BODYBUILDING, FIGURE & *
*BIKINI CHAMPIONSHIPS*

*SATURDAY, JULY 16, 2011*





​ 
*BE A PART OF IT! *

The  6th The  Annual Bill Grant ﻿Bodybuilding, Figure & Bikini Classic  will be held outdoors and is part of the annual Lehigh Valley  SportsFest, a four-day festival of sports that includes 50 athletic  events and draws over 10,000 athletes and 150,000 spectators.  BE A PART  OF IT!

﻿SportsFest  has continued to evolve and grow since the first festival in 1996 with  16 events to 50 sporting events this year. It has expanded to include  Basketball, Bicycling, Boxing, Martial Arts and, of course, Bodybuilding  & Figure. To learn what all the excitement is about visit Lehigh Valley Sportsfest and Bill Grant Nutrition | Bodybuilding supplements online - Bodybuilders muscle building nutritional supplement diet guide, creatine information for muscular development, glutamine facts and weight lifting protein powders.

In  an effort to provide our athletes and sponsors with maximum publicity  and exposure, The Bill Grant Classic media coverage includes  Bodybuilding.com. We look forward to having you join us in our most  successful event yet!  Thank you all for your support.  

Train Hard and Stay Strong,
Bill Grant 
Mr. America / Mr. World 
Muscle Beach Hall of Fame 
Emcee for the Bill Grant Classic

*More:*





*
Dear Competitor:* 

Please  be sure to return your entry form ASAP so that we may be able to send  you important competitor information. Thank you to all who are  participating. 

*Eligibility:* This event is open to  everyone. All competitors must be a current member of the NPC National  Physique Committee. You may download and print the NPC card application  or membership cards will be available at check-in for $100.00 payable  directly to the NPC. Masters must prove age; driver license or birth  certificate. The Novice class is offered to competitors who have never  competed in a bodybuilding competition or never placed 1st in any NPC  sanctioned event. Competitors may enter more than one class, however,  will only pose once at the evening competition. 

*Entry Form/Fee:*  Entry fee is $45.00. Competitors may enter more than one class at an  additional $25.00 crossover fee per class. Please make check or money  order payable to Bill Grant Nutrition. Entry after July 1st, 2011 must  be paid via Money Order or Cash. *Walk-ins are welcomed.* 

_Click here_ to download a copy of the NPC rules. 

*Figure Prejudging Posing:* 2-piece with heels. Judging based on muscle tone, symmetry and overall presentation. 

*Bodybuilding Prejudging Posing:* Bodybuilders will not perform free posing. All judging based on mandatory poses and quarter turns. 

*Posing Music:* 
Please  have music cued for 90 seconds on a high quality CD. Write your name  and ‘off’ or ‘on’ as to when to start music - ‘off’ stage (you walk onto  stage) or ‘on’ stage (you are already standing on stage). No explicit  or profane lyrics. No music for figure competitors. House music will be  provided. 

*Location:* 
Cedar Beach Park, S. Ott Street at Hamilton Street, Allentown PA 18104 

*Time:*
Check-in/Weigh-in: 10:00am – 11:30am
Mandatory Competitor’s meeting: 12:00pm
Prejudging: 1:00pm
Finals Start: 1 hour after pre-judging is over

*Awards:*   Every competitor will receive an official Bill Grant Classic T-Shirt.   1st place in each category will receive Niels Andersen Sculptures. Top  five in each class will receive awards.  Bill Grant Poser Award and  Overall Awards for the Novice, Masters, Open, Figure and Bikini  Divisions will receive Niels Andersen Sculptures and Bill Grant’s  Old-School Training DVD.

*Division Classes:*

*Junior Men:
*23 and under (one class)

*Novice:
*﻿Lightweight (up to 176 ¼ lbs)
Heavyweight (over 176 ¼ lbs)

*Masters Men:*
Over 40 (one class)
Over 50 (one class) 

*Open Men:*
Lightweight (over 143 ¼ lbs to 154 ¼ lbs)
Middleweight (over 154 ¼ lbs to 176 ¼ lbs)
Light Heavyweight (over 176 ¼ lbs to 198 ¼ lbs)
Heavyweight (over 198 ¼ lbs)

*Open Women:
*Lightweight (up to 125 lbs)
Heavyweight (over 125 lbs)

*Open Figure:*
Up to & including 5’4”
Over 5’4”

*Masters Figure:*
Over 35 (one class)

*Open Bikini:*
One Class

*Please be sure to mail all entry forms and fees to:*

Bill Grant Classic
P.O. Box 996
South Orange, NJ 07079

*SEND MONEY ORDER OR CHECK MADE PAYABLE TO BILL GRANT NUTRITION. ENTRY AFTER JULY 1st, 2011 MUST BE PAID VIA MONEY ORDER OR CASH.*

*Mail in registration form*

Download Registration form *

Location*

 Cedar Beach Park *

Schedule*

      Saturday: 1:00pm to 7:00pm
Welcome to the 2011 NPC Bill Grant Classic!

The  6th The  Annual Bill Grant ﻿Bodybuilding, Figure & Bikini Classic  will be held outdoors and is part of the annual Lehigh Valley  SportsFest, a four-day festival of sports that includes 50 athletic  events and draws over 10,000 athletes and 150,000 spectators.  BE A PART  OF IT!

﻿SportsFest has continued to evolve and grow since the  first festival in 1996 with 16 events to 50 sporting events this year.  It has expanded to include Basketball, Bicycling, Boxing, Martial Arts  and, of course, Bodybuilding & Figure. To learn what all the  excitement is about visit Lehigh Valley Sportsfest and Bill Grant Nutrition | Bodybuilding supplements online - Bodybuilders muscle building nutritional supplement diet guide, creatine information for muscular development, glutamine facts and weight lifting protein powders..

In  an effort to provide our athletes and sponsors with maximum publicity  and exposure, The Bill Grant Classic national media coverage includes  Bodybuilding.com. We look forward to having you join us in our most  successful event yet! 

*For More Information, applications or any other concerns;
Email:* INFO@billgrant.net
*Phone:* 888-304-7268 or 973-420-5695
*
Website:* Bill Grant Nutrition | Bodybuilding supplements online - Bodybuilders muscle building nutritional supplement diet guide, creatine information for muscular development, glutamine facts and weight lifting protein powders.
*
Tickets:*
Admission is FREE for all spectators.

*Time:*
Check-in/Weigh-in: 10:00am – 11:30am
Mandatory Competitor’s meeting: 12:00pm
Prejudging: 1:00pm
Finals Start: 1 hour after pre-judging is over

From *The Bill Grant Bodybuilding and Figure Classic*


----------

